# what I must do portmaster do not ask me yes or no



## mfaridi (May 12, 2009)

I use portmaster for upgrade port like this

```
portmaster audio/amarok
```
it ask me yes or no what I must do it do everything good and upgrade everything and do not delete last files and keep them in distfile


----------



## kamikaze (May 12, 2009)

The necessary parameters are thoroughly described in the manual page. I'd suggest you read about -u and -D. At least those are the ones I'm using.


----------

